# Spell Checker in Firefox 2.0 with TUG posts



## Bill4728 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just upgraded to Firefox 2.0 and noted that when I post something here at TUG there is a spell checker now enabled during my writing of a reply.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 7, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> I just upgraded to Firefox 2.0 and noted that when I post something here at TUG there is a spell checker now enabled during my writing of a reply.


Isn't that a nice touch? Now if I could just remember to look for all the red lines BEFORE I post....


----------

